
Show HN: Guietta, a new module to quickly assemble Python GUIs - alfiopuglisi
https://guietta.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
alfiopuglisi
Don't know if it is bad form to comment on my own post, but anyway..

Guietta (pronounced gui-etta, rhymes with Henrietta) is a wrapper over QT that
makes creating simple GUIs a breeze. I was inspired by PySimpleGUI, which had
some great ideas but in my opinion did not go far enough. Guietta lets you
literally draw the GUI in your python code, with a minimalist syntax. No QT
knowledge needed. Have a look at the intro and tutorial on readthedocs (scroll
to the bottom for the intro and tutorial links).

It was started as a weekend project, but turned out much better than I
expected. I want to share it because, to my knowledge, there is nothing
approaching it in sheer speed and simplicity to make Python GUIs.

If you find any bugs, I'll be happy to fix them, or create a pull request on
github!

~~~
O_H_E
Huh, such syntax looks quite easy to pickup for those one-off specialized
tools. Congrats for getting something functional and working.

And no, commenting on your show HN posts is normal and semi-common practice.

